# How to Register a Small Trailer No VIN



## WGalvinized (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking at buying a small trailer, like about the size of a jet-ski trailer. I know that trailers under 2500# don't have a title. But this still needs a plate and registration. I can take it and get it weighed, it probably weighs about 150-200# at most. 

It is older and any signs of a year, make or VIN on the trailer are gone. Will SOS register it with a bill of sale if there is no year, make and VIN?


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I believe you just need a certified weight.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Dont get too technical and then when you no longer have it the license can go on any other non tech trailer or another you own!!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Had to get a plate for a boat trailer several years ago and just had to get a weight slip from a certified scale. I dumped the boat in a local lake, docked it at a friends place and took the trailer to a CAT scale they use for weighing semis. Think it cost ~$10.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Class it as homemade and get a weight slip. I have done this on several that I made


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

2nd the homemade way to go. Get the weight and good to go.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Dont get too technical and then when you no longer have it the license can go on any other non tech trailer or another you own!!


Not legally, but I know how some operate.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> Not legally, but I know how some operate.


True on that... Just think how much the state has lost the past ~20 years going to permanent plates, my utility trailer was $22 a year state is out over $350 but it helped to make the books work for a year.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I did the math when it first started. Seem to remember a break-even at 5 years on the $75 plate.

Only kept one trailer more than that. Think my 5'er was $350


----------

